# Marantz AV 7005



## tes918 (Nov 23, 2008)

Just bought a MarantzAV7005 pre/pro to replace my Rotel RSP-1066(no HDMI connections, 6.1 sound). My system is Def Tech speakers BP-2006 (4) CLR-2300 (center) and UI94 (rear in-ceiling)(2). I will use a Decware Audiophile wicked one for my subwoofer. Oppo BDP 83 blu-ray, NAD T955 5 channel Power Amp, Model 200 M-Block Outlaw (2). I dropped out my VCR (too obsolete)Laser disc (replaced most of my laser discs with DVDs).

The Marantz will allow me to get rid of a lot of wires and give me true 7.1 or 7.2 if necessary. It also has a Audyssey set-up.

I will post my progress in this change-out and of course I would appreciate any input from fellow shack enthusiasts.

Tom


----------



## zero the hero (Feb 24, 2008)

very nice... that pre looks like a real bargain. Nice setup!


----------



## tes918 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks, it works great but I need to neaten up the wiring


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice. I really like that Marantz Pre/Pro, but sadly, it is not in the upgrade budget yet.

Cleaning out the wires is definitely a plus! Nothing worse than a crow's nest behind your system


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Look forward to your findings Tom :T


----------



## tes918 (Nov 23, 2008)

As usual, for me anyway, I ran into problems. The right back speaker was not working the LF, C, RF, RR, LR and left backspeaker were all looking good but the right back had no sound. I drive the two back speakers with Outlaw 200w mono amps and after checking all the connections I suspected one of the Outlaw amps as the problem. So I threw in an old Adcom 5x125 watt amp and connected the two back speakers still no sound from the right back. It has to be the speaker, so I went back up to the attic (the back speakers are in the ceiling) went to the right speaker and the connection looked OK but I gave a little tug on the wires and sure enough the ground side pulled out, the black covering hid the bad connection, I reattached the connector and there was sound. Hmmm I wonder how long that was disconnected since I was connected as 6.1 before the Marantz purchase it was hard to tell especially due to a lack of 6.1 soundtracks.

Now that I have 7.1 I will have to pay more attention to the soundtracks on future Blu-Ray purchases and run sound checks on my system more often.

Tom


----------



## zero the hero (Feb 24, 2008)

Could have been worse! 

By the way, I can't believe you are driving back speakers with 200w monoblocks!


----------



## tes918 (Nov 23, 2008)

UIW 94/A :Overview
One 9 inch bass/midrange driver with cast basket for the best bass from an in-ceiling speaker 
One pivoting 1 inch Pure Aluminum tweeter for exceptional clarity 
Perfect for use in a surround or Multi-room distributed audio system 
Moisture resistant for use in kitchens and bathrooms 
Grille and flange may be painted to match ceiling color 
Available only as a matched pair 

Definitive’s UIW 94/A in-ceiling speaker features a high output 9 inch driver and 1 inch pure aluminum dome tweeter perfectly blended with a complex phase-coherent Linkwitz-Riley crossover network. The UIW 94/As are perfect for front, surround and center channel use in stealth home theater systems or for producing exceptional sounding music throughout your home. 

Above is from Def Tech's site...the monoblocks were a bargain at the time from Outlaw and cost less than the speakers...I know that is not a true indicator of their use but it is a pretty good one for me. The sound from these speakers is great.


----------



## zero the hero (Feb 24, 2008)

Surrounds with a 9" driver? Ok, I'm officially jealous now!


----------



## tes918 (Nov 23, 2008)

Recently got into AIX records DVDs 96kHz/24bit/7.1DolbyTrueHD. Fantastic video quality and sound. They are my new demos.


----------



## duxfan (Nov 11, 2010)

Installed my new av7005 last week and love it!!!

Regarding surround and height speakers, I'm currently running an older a\d\s ph6 (70watt/ch) 6 channel amp for the side, rear and front height speakers. Looking for opinions on upgrading that amp to something around 150-200 watts/channel, will I notice much of a difference as there is less information coming from these channels.

My current setup:
av7005 preamp
Cinepro 3k6se gold main amp biamped to (2) Monitor Audio (MA) GR60's and MA GRLCR center
a\d\s ph6 powering: rear speakers: 4 MA GRFX's, front height: MA GR-10's
numerous subs with their own amplification


----------



## zero the hero (Feb 24, 2008)

unless you're driving the current amp past it's limits, I'd sincerely doubt it


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

zero the hero said:


> unless you're driving the current amp past it's limits, I'd sincerely doubt it


I agree, If you are reaching reference levels with your present amp without having to overdrive it you probably wouldn't notice a difference but if you are driving your amp hard just to do that then something with more power would be better. Did you look at the sister amp that Marantz has for that Pre-pro? http://www.crutchfield.com/S-qy59YCzgp4g/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?I=642MM7055


----------



## Nhpm510 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tom, can you comment on how the NAD and 7005 pairing works together?
I am looking at the same set up.
Regards,
PM


----------



## tes918 (Nov 23, 2008)

The NAD was a great bargain when I purchased it from Audio Advisor and together with the Marantz the combination has been fantastic. I most recently watched "Terminator Salvation" and all of the explosions and weapons were easily handled it was a real workout for the system.
I also have 7.1 set-up with the Outlaws and in-ceiling Def Techs but as we all know the 7.1 movies are rare. I have been using video and audio from AIX 7.1 dts-HD Master Audio, master 96/24 source for unbelievable audio and picture quality.
I am very happy with the NAD/Marantz setup.

Tom


----------



## Nhpm510 (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, the orders are in, I hope to post similar sentiments in a couple of weeks.
HNY,
PM


----------

